# Terreria



## StachuK1992 (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.terraria.org/




It's a pretty cool game. I kind of want to call it a castlevania/minecraft/zelda mix.
It's on steam, and that's the only official port for now. That being said, it's not natively supported on linux. Although I've gotten other games (incl portal 1) to run through steam through wine, this is not working. If you have any success/links with such, please let me know.

Basically, you run around, kill stuff, build stuff, and collect mad swag.

Discuss the game.


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 1, 2011)

It's been on my wishlist for a bit


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah, I hadn't seen/payed attention to his thread.
Tim: it's like 10$ USD. It's worth it.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 1, 2011)

swag is good


----------



## lorki3 (Jul 18, 2011)

When i get back from holiday i will make a server for cubers just like i did with minecraft. (that server has been down i didnt really play minecraft much because of terraria  And for mac users look at this: http://www.terrariaonline.com/threads/terraria-mac-wrapper.15236/


----------

